# Introducing Adobe Photoshop Elements 2018 & Premiere Elements 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 4, 2017)

```
<em>Being creative with your photos has never been easier.</em></p>
<p><strong>October 4, 2017</strong><b> –</b> The Elements team is excited to announce the release of Photoshop Elements 2018 & Premiere Elements 2018.</p>
<p>Before we get into what’s new for this release, we’d like to reassure you that you didn’t miss versions 16 and 17! Moving forward both apps will take on the upcoming year of their release in-lieu of a version number; hence, the transition from version 15 to Photoshop Elements 2018 and Premiere Elements 2018.</p>
<p>With that, let’s get to the good stuff.</p>
<p>Over the years, the Elements products have emphasized easy photo and video organization, editing, creation, and sharing by combining content intelligence with a user-friendly interface and modes for every level of user.</p>
<p>This release focuses on enhancing the experience even further for memory keepers with hassle free organization, automated editing and some fun new Guided Edits that walk you through how to edit and create. As you’ll see, there are a number of exciting new features and enhancements so being creative with your photos and videos has never been easier.</p>
<p>You can preorder <a href="https://bhpho.to/2fRECyR">Photoshop Elements 2018</a> and <a href="https://bhpho.to/2xg4BYy">Premiere Elements 2018</a> at B&H Photo</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Here’s what’s new and enhanced:</p>
<p><strong>Adobe Elements Organizer 2018</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Auto-Curate</strong> – You no longer need to painfully look through a large batch of your photos to select the best ones. The Elements Organizer now automatically curates your photos based on quality, faces, subjects and more.</li>
<li><strong>Totally reimagined slideshows</strong> – Slideshows are a popular and fun way to showcase and share your memories, and now you can turn your curated photos and video clips into stylish and dynamic slideshows with just one click. And of course you can add your own personal touch by choosing a different theme and music, or adding captions.</li>
<li><strong>New Guided Edits </strong>– Guided Edits transform seemingly complex tasks into easy to follow step-by-step instructions that guide you to fantastic results. Photoshop Elements and Premiere Elements now offer 67 Guided Edits, including eight brand new ones in this release.</li>
<li><strong>Swap Backgrounds</strong> – Replace backgrounds in seconds by selecting the subject of a photo and placing it on a background that’s more interesting.</li>
<li><strong>Create Double Exposures</strong> – Double exposures continue to grow in popularity, but are difficult and time consuming. No more with this new Guided Edit that brings one photo to life within another to create the surreal effect.</li>
<li><strong>Add Artistic Overlay Effects</strong> – Embellish any photo with a shape overlay and one-click effects that make it a work of art. This Guided Edit is great for scrapbook pages and photo crafts.</li>
<li><strong>Make Amazing Watercolors</strong> – With this Guided Edit, turn any photo into a beautiful, textured watercolor—and even finish it off with text.</li>
<li><strong>Create fun bounce-back effects</strong> – Get step-by-step help making a segment of your video run forward and backward repetitively. Export your bounce-back effect as an animated GIF or short video clip that you can quickly share across social channels with your friends and family.</li>
<li><strong>Freeze frames with motion titles</strong> – Another new Guided Edit that helps you create a freeze frame of your video and add an eye-catching motion title for pro-looking results.</li>
<li><strong>Fix Action Cam Footage</strong> – Eliminate the wide angle fisheye effect of action cams with guidance on how to expertly trim, correct color, and fix lens distortions so it looks its best.</li>
<li><strong>Create animated social posts</strong> – Create a short visual story to share on social media by embellishing a video clip with either static or animated text.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Adobe Photoshop Elements 2018</strong></p>

<ul>
<li><strong>Automatic Selection</strong> – Making a perfect selection is always tough, so we’ve simplified the process. With the new Auto Selection, making precise photo selections has never been easier – simply click, drag and it’s done.</li>
<li><strong>Open closed eyes like magic</strong> – This happens all the time. You take several group photos and in every one someone has their eyes closed. Well we’ve got a fix for that. Photoshop Elements can now automatically copy the open eyes from one photo and blend them into another to create the perfect shot.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Adobe Premiere Elements 2018</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Candid Moments</strong> – Now you can automatically extract great photos from your raw video footage with ease, and never need to worry about missing that critical photo while shooting your videos.</li>
<li><strong>Smart Trim</strong> – Automatically trim the bad scenes and keep the good ones based on the style of your video. Smart Trim finds and brings together the best scenes based on the style of your video, and you can even customize that automation.</li>
</ul>
<p>These are just some of the new and enhanced features in Photoshop Elements 2018 and Premiere Elements 2018. We hope you’re as excited about this release as we are and look forward to your feedback.</p>
<p>You can preorder <a href="https://bhpho.to/2fRECyR">Photoshop Elements 2018</a> and <a href="https://bhpho.to/2xg4BYy">Premiere Elements 2018</a> at B&H Photo</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 4, 2017)

Interesting - they've gone to a new version therefore there have been some updates.
On CC Lightroom and Photoshop there has hardly been a significant change for over 2 years.
It's probably all most people need when it comes to software processing.
It will be interesting to see more detailed reviews of it.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 4, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> Interesting - they've gone to a new version therefore there have been some updates.
> On CC Lightroom and Photoshop there has hardly been a significant change for over 2 years.
> It's probably all most people need when it comes to software processing.
> It will be interesting to see more detailed reviews of it.



I suspect we're going to get a Lightroom announcement some time before PhotoPlus at the end of this month.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 4, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> Interesting - they've gone to a new version therefore there have been some updates.
> On CC Lightroom and Photoshop there has hardly been a significant change for over 2 years.
> It's probably all most people need when it comes to software processing.
> It will be interesting to see more detailed reviews of it.



If you look back at the list of changes, they are significant. Perhaps not to all, but still a lot of important changes.

just looking at photoshop:
https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/using/whats-new.html

The list for lightroom cc 2015 is very long, a lot of work going into mobile apps, you may not use them. but many do.


----------



## Talys (Oct 4, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> Interesting - they've gone to a new version therefore there have been some updates.
> On CC Lightroom and Photoshop there has hardly been a significant change for over 2 years.
> It's probably all most people need when it comes to software processing.
> It will be interesting to see more detailed reviews of it.



Just think of Photoshop as a 1D, Lightroom as an 80D, and PS Elements as a Rebel ;D

If I'm quite honest, I'm ok with Photoshop versions that predate "CS", except for the ability to open newer formatted RAWs. The 3D features (in the context of a pixel editor) are totally lost on me, and many of the features that they've added I find annoying, more than anything else. I am not a fan of intelligent snaps or anything like that.


----------



## LDS (Oct 4, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> I suspect we're going to get a Lightroom announcement some time before PhotoPlus at the end of this month.



Hope the new features won't be along the lines of:

* Open closed eyes like magic


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 4, 2017)

Though I used full PS when I worked at a photo lab, PS Elements is all I have ever used at home. I use it in conjunction with NIK plug-ins and it does everything I would ever need to do. Really a great deal and I am sooooo glad you can still buy it outright and not do a subscription. I think my version I bought on sale at OfficeMax for sixty nine bucks.


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 4, 2017)

LDS said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect we're going to get a Lightroom announcement some time before PhotoPlus at the end of this month.
> ...



Photoshop Elements feature additions are nearly always gimmicky and beginner orientated, for enthusiasts the last I must upgrade Photo Editor feature addition was way back Elements 9 IMO, when layer masks were added. Having said that it is still a well specified program that will meet the editing needs of the vast majority of enthusiasts, especially if used in conjunction with Lightroom.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 4, 2017)

bitm2007 said:


> Photoshop Elements feature additions are nearly always gimmicky and beginner orientated, for enthusiasts the last I must upgrade Photo Editor feature addition was way back Elements 9 IMO, when layer masks were added. Having said that it is still a well specified program that will meet the editing needs of the vast majority of enthusiasts, especially if used in conjunction with Lightroom.



it should not have to be used "in conjunction with" Lightroom. Lightroom should come with a meaningful range of stills/photo-centric editing capabilities [e.g. focus stacking, compositing ...] found in Photoshop, without all the clumsy rest and ballast of Photoshop [especially the User Interface]. 

Elements does not even rank as a joke.


----------



## RGF (Oct 5, 2017)

wonder if Adobe will ever bundle PSE and LR into a subscription service.

Or perhaps add PSE to the photography bundle. I suspect they figure if subscription would be split (one person getting PS/LR and the other PSE) so they won't do it. Or perhaps they have not thought about this yet.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 5, 2017)

RGF said:


> wonder if Adobe will ever bundle PSE and LR into a subscription service.
> 
> Or perhaps add PSE to the photography bundle. I suspect they figure if subscription would be split (one person getting PS/LR and the other PSE) so they won't do it. Or perhaps they have not thought about this yet.



Morelikely a cc version pf photoshop elements plus prmiere elements


----------



## JonAustin (Oct 5, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> bitm2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Photoshop Elements feature additions are nearly always gimmicky and beginner orientated, for enthusiasts the last I must upgrade Photo Editor feature addition was way back Elements 9 IMO, when layer masks were added. Having said that it is still a well specified program that will meet the editing needs of the vast majority of enthusiasts, especially if used in conjunction with Lightroom.
> ...



+1 -- I'm still using Lr 5.7 and PSe 13 (my cameras are the 5DIII, 5D and 20D). Don't see any need to upgrade anything. I also tinker around with On1's Photo RAW 2017, and hope that it will someday reach a level of quality and stability that it will displace LR+PSe for me, but that day has yet to arrive.



AvTvM said:


> Elements does not even rank as a joke.



I think that's a bit harsh; the Elements 13 editor does most everything I need that can't be accomplished in Lr. For my purposes, it only lacks full 16-bit editing and compatibility with PS actions. And on the video side, while my requirements are admittedly modest, I've yet to have a need to upgrade beyond v11.


----------



## pacochoa (Oct 5, 2017)

Can Photoshop Elements be used to do raw processing?


----------



## Talys (Oct 5, 2017)

JonAustin said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > bitm2007 said:
> ...



The main reason to upgrade LR/PS, IMO is RAW compatibility. However, they did add in dehazing at some point, and that is a very nice control to have.

The problem with Elements isn't that it's horrible. It's just that Photoshop back from the numbered versioning (like 3.0 or 5.0 from 20 years ago)... is significantly better, as are some free editors, and certainly many editors that are competitively priced.


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 5, 2017)

pacochoa said:


> Can Photoshop Elements be used to do raw processing?



Yes it's can. It uses a watered down version of the RAW processing engine in Photoshop CC and Lightroom CC/6.


----------



## atlcroc (Oct 6, 2017)

When I bought my first digital camera in 2005, the camera store offered a basic class on how to use the camera and process digital photos. The teacher recommended Photoshop Elements. I bought the current Photoshop Elements at the time and loved the ease of organizing photos. I have probably bought about 8 different updates over the years and mainly to get updated camera raw processing as I've moved up from point and shoot, to 40 D to 5 D Mark III to 5 D Mark IV. I also bought light room a few years back and found that it was more confusing to switch all my organization of over 25,000 photos to a new system, that I would lose my best option for burning HD DVD slide shows and that I did not give up much on raw processing. With the combination of PSE and Premier Elements I can produce HD shows to play on blu ray players with excellent quality. I've tinkered with time lapse, panoramas, handle HDR issues by working on different parts of the photo separately, have worked with some basic sharpening tools in raw plus tried high pass sharpening and the unsharp mask. Granted there is a lot of fluff in the program that I never use, it includes a lot of very useful tools that have let me do some pretty good edits. The only things that I have not been able to fix is when the light was so bad that I could not really create a decent result - happens when traveling and have to shoot with what's available. There are a couple of aspects that I would agree with the "junk" comment: after PSE 11 Adobe butchered the slide show options and removed the ability to control how you would present the show. So I still have PSE 11 loaded along with my current version and after all my processing is done on the current version, use PSE 11 and Premier Elements 11 to burn blu ray discs. I, along with many others have complained about this on the forums and it appears they will never fix that problem. I just do not want to switch to a subscription mode, so if I ever do see the need for more sophisticated edits, would look at another option than photoshop. For me the keys to a great photo are: Light, Skill of photographer, Tools and processing. When I have good to great light, I just don't need to do much processing. When I'm forced to shoot in poor light, I've been able to get acceptable results for what I want to show, but nothing great. So if going to a more sophisticated processing came help turn a photo with bad lighting into a great shot, I'm all in. So my question is, does photoshop or any of the other programs help in those situations?


----------

